# Need Scramblers before event ends !!! Please help



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

I just started yesterday and only have:

23 striped
10 floral
2 dapper
0 majestic,

please help me before the event ends!


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 5, 2018)

I sent you a request and have 4 dapper and 3 majestic scramblers I can give you now. I'm done, so please don't give any back to me.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

okay I just accepted you !!! Thank you!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

I?m Angel in game. I will send a request. Do you need all four types?


----------



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m Angel in game. I will send a request. Do you need all four types?



Yes! All 4 please, so far total I've only caught:
30 striped
23 floral
9 dapper
and 5 majestic


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

Until my next blue roses grow I only have first round scramblers but will happily give you some. I added you.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Until my next blue roses grow I only have first round scramblers but will happily give you some. I added you.



Thank you !!! I accepted, do you need any back?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

I only need second round so no need to give back striped or floral.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I only need second round so no need to give back striped or floral.



I just caught 6 striped and 7 floral from that round !!! I just put 3 dapper and 2 majestic in yours


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you! I have heaps more striped left I’ll give you some more striped.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Thank you! I have heaps more striped left I’ll give you some more striped.



Yeeeess!!! Please keep them coming


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 5, 2018)

My name is Laurana.  I just sent you a friend request.  I'll send you the scramblers I have.  I don't need any back.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

Roald_fan said:


> My name is Laurana.  I just sent you a friend request.  I'll send you the scramblers I have.  I don't need any back.



Hey, I'm Austin ! and okay, I just accepted your friend request - thank you thank you thank you !!!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

How are you fixed now? I have striped left if you still need them.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> How are you fixed now? I have striped left if you still need them.



Yes I still need all 4!! Please, you're awesome


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2018)

What kinds do you still need? I can share some with you. I’m done already so no need to share back


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

kayleee said:


> What kinds do you still need? I can share some with you. I’m done already so no need to share back



Please! I only need to catch 10 more striped so not worried about those but the other 3 I still need a ton !!!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

I dropped off the rest of my striped scramblers. I hope it was ok to fill all of your flowers!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Task 1 complete, thank you Angel!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes you are amazing !!!!!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

You’re very welcome! It felt so good to share that big bunch of stripeys!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> You’re very welcome! It felt so good to share that big bunch of stripeys!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Please keep sending!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 6, 2018)

I have so many striped and floral scramblers and nowhere to bring them! I added you


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I have so many striped and floral scramblers and nowhere to bring them! I added you


I accepted you! Omg thank you!!!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Update: I just need FLORAL and MAJESTIC scramblers !!! Almost finished, thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent a friend request!


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ezamoosh said:


> Sent a friend request!



omg thank you !! I accepted


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 7, 2018)

If you need any more floral, just add me: 9054 0834 680
I have 25 left.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 7, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I sent you a request and have 4 dapper and 3 majestic scramblers I can give you now. I'm done, so please don't give any back to me.





Angel-Rae said:


> I’m Angel in game. I will send a request. Do you need all four types?





Roald_fan said:


> My name is Laurana.  I just sent you a friend request.  I'll send you the scramblers I have.  I don't need any back.





kayleee said:


> What kinds do you still need? I can share some with you. I’m done already so no need to share back





Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I have so many striped and floral scramblers and nowhere to bring them! I added you





Ezamoosh said:


> Sent a friend request!





Soti said:


> If you need any more floral, just add me: 9054 0834 680
> I have 25 left.



Can any of you leave any Majestic scramblers??! I'm almost finished!


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 7, 2018)

ads021 said:


> Can any of you leave any Majestic scramblers??! I'm almost finished!



I've got 9 of them left.


----------



## ads021 (Apr 8, 2018)

Soti said:


> I've got 9 of them left.



Spare them please !!!


----------

